# Raymarine St4000 Autohelm parts



## db27513 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi - Im looking for the replacement parts for an ST4000. I have the head and motor - just need the plastic ring that attaches to the wheel. Can purchase on ebay I know, but always includes the motor and a royal price tag of about $600.

Called Raymarine, and they do not make or sell parts for the ST4000 MK1s. But the MK2 motor is compatable with the MK1 head, or so Im told.

I REALLY hate the ST4000.. mine has never functioned well, and even when motoring in calm conditions, will drift about 20deg side to side.. and Ive played with all the variables, and done the circles many times.. and the basis for this thing to work, the clutch lever, is a small 3 inch plastic handle on an 1/8" shaft that has an even smaller pin through it.. the tubeler pin on mine sheered. I replaced, but then the plastic handle bascially crumbled. Only fix is $600 worth of poorely designed plastic with a motor I dont need... sorry had to vent

Has anyone installed any one of these? OCTOPUS | Autopilot Drive Systems. Think I'd be looking at the RS Drive


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The Plastic Ring - Are you talking about the drive unit that the motor connects to? Sadly, that is a major component . If you have the old one, you can re-build it with the toothed belt and aluminum cog gear available on EBay. (One) of the problems with the ST-4000 is the control head has a hard time knowing the rudder position. My ST-4000 got a lot better when I added the rudder position sensor. I also "de-tuned" some of the settings like response time.


----------



## db27513 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey GeorgeB - yea thats the component - the plastic ring that the motor mounts in to. Some of the plastic wheel "bearings" (and thats being generous) around the ring broke as well. It had the problem of dragging on the wheel, like the clutch was not letting out completely, plus always noise because of the plastic on plastic roller wheels around the ring..

Anyways, guess Im going to order the MK2 drive ring for about $560 from Raymarine.. Their tech support crew responded that the part number I need is E12093. Maybe will get the rudder sensor as well. Hoping I can do an in the water install of that.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Bummer. It sounds like a previous owner used the auto helm clutch instead of the wheel brake in order to secure the rudder. Expensive wheel brake.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a Raymarine search enabled on EBay and I see those things listed daily. Sign up and watch for a week or so and you will find what you are looking for at very reasonable prices.....just sayin


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Contact this guy on ebay, he does not list what he has, but he will have what you want and for a great price. Very knowledgeable and reliable. I rebuilt my ST4000 last year. I highly recommend him. He bought up all the old stock when Raymarine decided to stop supporting the older ones. kodiakjack99 on eBay


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot Dan Gerhardt an email he does the old auto helm units he may have some parts / ideas for you his email is [email protected] he is a cruiser in mexico most summers so may take a week to get back with you


----------

